

How to use Data.Lens (Haskell) - drhodes
http://www.maztravel.com/haskell/lensExamples.html

======
dnorris10
Interesting article, but I'm no closer after reading it to understanding what
a lens is or why I should care. The linked Stanford notes do a much better job
of that.

